

Is Android doomed in the wake of the Apple v. Samsung verdict? Not a chance - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/28/apple-samsung-verdict-analysis-android-well-positioned/

======
ryandvm
Heh. Android outsold iPhone 4:1 globally last quarter. I'm not sure who
thought Android was doomed, but yeah - not a chance.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/worldwide-...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/worldwide-
market-share-for-smartphones-a-market-dominated-by-apple-and-
android/2012/08/24/7d51fe0c-ee4a-11e1-b624-99dee49d8d67_story.html)

